# Winter Muskie Fishing



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Any muskie guys out there brave the Ohio weather this time of year to get on the water?

If so, what are your favorite lures and presentations. I've been tempted to try some winter fishing this year but wasn't sure if Ohio waters were worth the effort of winter fishing for muskie.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

If the weather is above freezing and I'm free to do so I'll definitely go out. The colder the water the shorter the active windows I've noticed. Once the temps get really low I mostly only throw rubber and glide baits.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

burnsj5 said:


> If the weather is above freezing and I'm free to do so I'll definitely go out. The colder the water the shorter the active windows I've noticed. Once the temps get really low I mostly only throw rubber and glide baits.


If you can get on Leesville,find the large schools of shad at dam end and vertical jig.If you snag a shad throw a rod out and let it free swim .Used to do great doing this


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Fishless took my thoughts, vert jig wld be my choice of attack


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Why a vertical jig? Do they hug the bottom this time of year?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

trekker said:


> Why a vertical jig? Do they hug the bottom this time of year?


Some do, some don't. Might be hanging around schools of shad, might be near the bottom on a break, maybe shallow on a sunny day; hard time of year to say where they might be. Most ohio lakes I think they tend to be deeper around schools of shad. Jigging a bondy or oversized blade bait in their face when the water gets this cold seems to be an effective method in the winter.


----------

